# Solved: Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit Blue Screen of Death



## zombnipotence (Jan 30, 2010)

I got a kit for a gaming PC
from tiger direct
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5574380&CatId=3446
thats it ^ pretty, huh?
NO. because my little computer has... EVIL BSoD! 
I've googled, and googled. and deducted that the best solution was to, (dare I say it?)
ASK (oh no, men don't ask!) for help.
So, at the risk of my manliness:
Will some kind soul hold my hand through this turbulent catastrophe?
I think it might be a RAM issue, because it seems to occur when I have a ton of tabs open.
But more recently it has been happening randomly it seems.
In fact.. I think I'll post this now so I don't lose it to another blue screen.
Edit: Stop: 0x0000007F (0x0000000000000008, 0x0000000080050031, 0x00000000000406F8, 0xFFFFF800028DA8B6)
*gasp* *pant* so yeah, thats the error i got at blue screen.


----------



## zombnipotence (Jan 30, 2010)

bump


----------



## tech_mark (Feb 2, 2010)

You can recover your normal screen smoothly by following the given steps:
Steps 1. Turn off and then on your PC.
If the problem is in Windows then just shut down your system and restart. Shut the machine down completely and leave it for at least 20 seconds before switching it back on again. This also applies with external devices. If it's a USB device try unplugging it and plugging it back into a different socket. It will ask the OS to reload the driver once again.
Steps 2. Visit the Action Centre
The windows 7 comes with a feature called Action Centre to provide instant solution. Click on the flag in the far right of the taskbar will open the Action Centre. Check here for any solutions. You can click on the Troubleshooting link to find solutions to problems using Microsoft's automatic problem reporting tool. The Action Centre comes in *Windows 7 version* only.
Steps 3. Visit Microsoft Fix it
The Microsoft carries a unique sit called "Microsoft Fix it" to solve many issues.
Steps 4. Try Windows Update
If you find a problem being caused by a driver or is an issue with Windows itself, it's possible that an update will fix the problem is already available via Windows Update. Have a look at all the optional and recommended updates as well as just the critical ones, as this is where a lot of driver and software updates tend to appear.
Steps 5. Reinstall the Driver
If you have hardware problems then dig out the original disc that came with your hardware and try to reinstall the driver. You can then reinstall the drivers through Windows Update or from the disc that came with your hardware.
NOTE: Be careful while uninstalling display or network drivers as this could render your screen blank or take you off the internet.
Steps 6. Clean up Windows
You can manage your hard disk by *disk cleanup* and CCleaner. If your problems are caused by performance issues you can clean up windows. Start Menu will find disk cleanup which does an admirable job of stripping out temporary and rubbish files that can slow Windows down. CCleaner will clean up the computer's registry. Restart the computer after the action.
Steps 7. Run the System File Checker
From the Start Menu open the command prompt and type SFC /SCANNOW. It will run the System File Checker. You will need your Windows install disc in your optical drive for this to work. It will scan all your Windows files and see if any have become corrupt. If it finds any it will replace them with the originals from the install disc.
Steps 8. Reinstall the software
Some issue may arise due to the application software not due to the OS. Reinstalling or repairing it will solve the case. Find the Programs and Features from the control panel in Windows 7 and search for the program, and go for "Repair" option for that program. Failing that uninstalling and reinstalling your program might fix the problem.


----------



## zombnipotence (Jan 30, 2010)

almost helpful.. thanks anyways


----------



## speed_hog (Jul 29, 2008)

Zomb... if you post your mini-dump files it will be easier to try and diagnose 
they should be here:
c:\windows\minidump\minidump.dmp
zip em and post em


----------



## zombnipotence (Jan 30, 2010)

it says invalid file
what now?
oh zip them. hang on


----------



## speed_hog (Jul 29, 2008)

Zomb have you gone to the manufacturer's web site and downloaded the latest drivers for your video card?
(FYI I have problems with getting drivers directly from Microsoft Updates site so I rarely do it that way, best to get direct)
if this is is your video card
XFX GeForce 9800 GT 512MB PCIe w/Dual Link DVI Video Card 
you can get the drivers here:
http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index5.aspx?lang=en-us

I was comparing your minidump file with some info from the net and here is a bit of good info for you, his minidump is very similar to yours
http://www.overclock.net/windows/659965-stop-error-7f.html

I would try the driver and then try running memory test in it.
here is the links to get them:
http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/555183-best-memory-test-program.html

->> Rollin' Rog is one of the master minidump guru's so hopefully he will jump in with his thought's before long too


----------



## zombnipotence (Jan 30, 2010)

already have latest graphics driver
ran a memtest about a week or so ago, and i don't know why, but it didnt show any results
ill try again.


----------



## zombnipotence (Jan 30, 2010)

okay, i did memtest (the one that comes with windows because poweriso wasnt working with the other memtest), and i selected the most thourogh test, which froze at ~ 96%
so i ran the basic test, and it said nothing was wrong =(


----------



## speed_hog (Jul 29, 2008)

So can you think of any new software or hardware you added lately...
it may be causing the BSOD
something that has changed...
did you originally use a driver for your video card that was different than the one you have now?
if so was the BSOD happening with that driver as well?
basically were trying to find what is causing this and it can be a whole lot of trial and error to accomplish.
I try testing memory and changing drivers (updating or rolling back to and older one) until the problem is resolved.
It is best to make ONE change at a time restart PC and see if the BSOD still happens then try changing motherboard drivers...
->> you must first see what version you already have (write it down) then get a different one, try the MSI website to see if there is one different from what you are using.
_Newer drivers are NOT always better_, but _most_ of the time they are...


----------



## speed_hog (Jul 29, 2008)

here is a great thread to read about updating your drivers...
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-7/896540-windows-7-keeps-shuting-down.html


----------



## zombnipotence (Jan 30, 2010)

the thing is, the bsod won't just HAPPEN, its pretty random, ive gone for like 5 hours straight before it's happened, and then for just 10 minutes and it happened.
So it's pretty hard to tell if its fixed or not.
And honestly: I've made TONS of changes because the bsod didnt always happen, so ive been gaming, modding, and editing as usual... =(
Many new programs have also been installed.


----------



## speed_hog (Jul 29, 2008)

I would try changing the the drivers one by one, I know it is a slow and tedious process but that is your best bet in my opinion, cost wise.

*->>And maybe one of the minidump masters will jump in too. *

Did the PC come with XP installed or did you put it on after you bought it?

*I am not very fond of MSI I have worked on at least 40 of them over the last few years and seems like I always have some kind of weird challenging issues with there boards


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Your log shows unable to load symbols for "avgtdia.sys" (AVG driver) and "vsdatant.sys" (Zone Alarm driver), probably caused by "netio.sys" (Windows 7 network driver).

Several Google seaches suggest AVG or Zone Alarm are actually the culprit, while others suggest a newer version of netio.sys is needed. Go figure. I think the first thing I would try is to uninstall Zone Alarm (or uninstall/re-install).

This would be a bit easier to pin down if you can attach several minidumps (4 or 5). Then we can see if they are consistent.


----------



## speed_hog (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks a million for jumpin in Frank4d 
it's nice to get a second opinion on problems like this.


----------



## ThK46 (Feb 5, 2010)

It seems you have hardware problem. Very rarely memory cards,tested OK,for mysterius reasons conflikt with the other hardware. If other options fail try to replace the memory.


----------



## zombnipotence (Jan 30, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of response
Just got back from Disneyland 
I think I'll try Frank's way.
I have been having trouble with internet (keeps showing errors, but disabling then enabling helps temp-fix)
I'm gonna try another firewall/anti-virus too, if Zone Alarm or AVG is the problem, that's a huge relief.
I'll attach a few more mini-dumps too, and thanks people for the great help! :up:


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

All four of your logs shows unable to load symbols for "avgtdia.sys" (AVG driver) and "vsdatant.sys" (Zone Alarm driver), probably caused by "netio.sys" (Windows 7 network driver).

I think I would try uninstalling Zone Alarm first. If that works, check to see if the vendor has a newer version or update.


----------



## zombnipotence (Jan 30, 2010)

I think that did it!
I uninstalled ZoneAlarm, and got a different firewall
and I haven't had a BSoD so far! 
it's possible that I'm just lucky so far, so if I do end up with a blue screen again, I'll try the other ideas.
Thanks everyone for your great help!
:up::up:


----------

